# Can one plow with a 2wd dually 1 ton?



## tom in nh (Jul 28, 2009)

Have a 2000 Chevy 3500 dually. It is a medium duty cab and chassis. A full sized Reading utility body is mounted on it. Sort of the size of an ambulance body. The all steel utility body weighs just under 1600 lbs. GVW is 10K lbs.
I would like to install a minute mount setup.
Is this a good idea?
If not, why not?
If so, what model and size plow do you recommend?
This will be for residential use only.
Many thanks,
Tom


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

It can be done. Is it a 3500 or a 3500hd old body style


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

We plow with a small International dump 2 wd. It does a good job but we usually have salt in the box for added weight.


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

Yup....it can


----------



## tom in nh (Jul 28, 2009)

Thanks.
It is the old body style.
What size blade is best for this truck?
Tom


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

9' I'd say......


----------

